# mail / email / e-mail / courriel / mél / mèl



## semiller

Je sais que depuis l'été 2003 l'Académie francaise insiste que les francophones se servent du mot "courriel" concernant le courrier électronique.  Que disent la plupart des Français ou Belges?  Je crois qu'ils disent "un mel" ou un "e-mail" comme en anglais, mais je n'en suis pas sur.  Merci d'avance comme toujours! 

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## kiolbassa

j'entends courriel de plus en plus souvent, mel de moins en moins et je trouve que c'est très bien ainsi. Le mot "courriel" est une preuve de plus de l'ingéniosité francophone. Courri(er) + él(ectronique) c'est simple, élégant et incroyablement bien trouvé!
anybody know who coined the term?


----------



## OlivierG

"Mel" ou "Mél" (Message électronique) est le terme officiel en France, mais n'a jamais vraiment été utilisé dans les faits. On utilisera plutôt "e-mail", "courrier électronique" ou, de plus en plus, "courriel", qui nous vient du Québec, même si je ne suis pas certain que tout le monde comprenne ce terme.

Dans mes pages Web destinées au grand public, j'essaie d'utiliser "courrier électronique".

A noter le joli mot québécois pour "spam", le "pourriel".


----------



## ishatar

Dans le langage courant, c'est le plus souvent "e-mail", "mail" et "mel" que je vois employés.


----------



## BMR

In my opinion, "mél" is only used as an abbreviation (e.g. on visit card), like "tél" :

Mr John Doe
tél : 01.01.01.01
mél : john.doe@hotmail.com

In others cases, we use "mail" or "email" (or "courriel" in Québec, and now sometimes in France !).


----------



## zonbette

Bonjour,

Peut-on dire que courriel est une "francisation" de l'anglais. Après tout, il n'est jamais que la contraction de deux mots français, mais je comprends le point de vue de pjeanne qui y voit sans doute une opposition à l'anglais. Pour ma part, j'emploie courriel plutôt à l'écrit. A l'oral, je dis e-mail ... et je suis donc totalement illogique. Courrier électronique ne choque pas du tout mon oreille mais c'est un peu long.


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

En France et en français, j'emploie _*courriel*_ systématiquement, à l'oral comme à l'écrit, depuis 2 ans au moins. Il me semble que ce mot suscite de moins en moins de surprise chez mes interlocuteurs, et plus jamais d'incompréhension.

En anglais, évidemment, j'utilise email comme verbe et comme nom.


----------



## amande2

En fait le français se différencie déjà de l'anglais puisque le terme le plus employé pour "e-mail" est "mail" et que le mot n'a pas le même sens en anglais... 

Selon moi, il est assez rare de voir "courriel"...ça ne fait pas vraiment jeune cadre dynamique...


----------



## pieanne

Maintenant que j'y pense, c'est vrai que je dis "mail" en français, et "email" en anglais...


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Pour ma part, j'aime bien "courriel" et je l'emploie à l'oral comme à l'écrit (bien que les correcteurs orthographiques s'obstinent à me le reprocher).


----------



## amande2

Cela dépend de la situation.
Dans la vie quotidienne chacun choisit son mot. Loin de moi l'idée d'imposer quoi que ce soit!

Dans une traduction, soit la personne cherche à se distinguer par son vocabulaire, soit il s'agit d'une traduction technique et alors l'usage veut qu'on emploie le mot le plus usité. C'est-à-dire "mail".


----------



## Gutenberg

Pour moi, c'est "courriel" depuis des années, et c'est le terme utilisé au Québec.


----------



## Nicomon

En passant, _courriel _aurait été créé en 1990, selon le Petit Robert, et il n'a toujours pas traversé l'Atlantique. Si le mot - que je n'ose plus qualifier de néologisme - s'impose un jour en France... tant mieux.


----------



## Mistermarcos69

Je voudrais savoir si en francais on utilise HABITUELLEMENT le mot "couriel" ou le mot anglais "e-mail".

Merci beaucoup pour votre reponse.


----------



## Flynnzane

tu fais un mail

en langage parlé et courant, je vous envoie un mail !

courriel c'est pour le langage officiel... ça rime!


----------



## danny_1952

Bonjour,

Je vous réfère au Grand dictionnaire terminologique; il suggère "courriel", car email est la traduction littérale de e-mail, le terme anglais abrégé pour "electronic mail". 

"Courriel" quant à lui est l'abréviation de l'expression très française "courrier électronique".

http://w3.granddictionnaire.com/btml/fra/r_motclef/index800_1.asp

Danielle


----------



## Paname

En France,
on utilise couramment "e-mail" ou "mail". Peut être que le second a tendance à être de plus en plus utilisé, particulièrement à l'oral. Mais e-mail convient aussi parfaitement.

Personnellement, je n'utilise "courriel" que dans le milieu professionnel, pour des lettres administratives...


----------



## Englehardt

Bien que j’aie utilisé l’abréviation « mèl » depuis longtemps, j’ai trouvé récemment dans notre « Word Reference » qu’il existe aussi avec un accent aigue comme « mél ». Il me semble que la forme mél correspond mieux avec la prononciation du mot d’origine; mais je suis curieux de savoir si c’est possible il existe en deux formes ou, sinon, qui et où sont les « instances dirigeantes »


----------



## Quaeitur

Je n'ai pour ma part jamais vu mèl, mais toujours mél, pour _*m*essage *él*ectronique_.


----------



## LART01

D'accord avec Quaeitur


----------



## Marie So

Et voici ce que donne le site de l'Académie française :


> D’origine québécoise, *courriel*_, _qui s’est répandu dans l’usage comme équivalent de l’anglais _e-mail, _désigne le message électronique et peut être, par extension, employé au sens de messagerie électronique : _envoyer un courriel _;_ confirmer sa venue par téléphone ou par courriel._Ce terme a été approuvé par l’Académie française en juin 2003. Toutefois les termes _message électronique_ d’un côté et _messagerie électronique_ de l’autre, peuvent être employés comme synonymes de _courriel._En revanche, on ne peut substituer *mél.* à _courriel_ puisque _mél._ n’est pas un mot plein, mais l’abréviation de _messagerie électronique. _Il doit s’utiliser uniquement devant une adresse électronique, de même qu’on utilise _tél._ uniquement devant un numéro de téléphone. _Mél. :untel@voila.fr_



Donc le seul mot officiellement reconnu par nos Immortels est courriel, pour désigner le message.

Au fond, le mieux c'est souvent de dire "un message", non ? On comprend bien grâce au contexte.


----------



## JP2403

Hi,

I'm trying to decide whether to use the word 'e-mail' or 'courriel'.

Is the word 'courriel' commonly used in formal/business French? (Both written and spoken) or would it be more acceptable to use 'e-mail' ?

I have read that 'courriel' may be more suited to Canadian French whereas I am looking for the right word for Standard French or Swiss French.

Thanks


----------



## Michelvar

Hi, and welcome.

The official word is "courriel", and it is used even in France, especially in administrations and big companies. Both are acceptable and both will be understood.

For an informal exchange in France, we use "un mail".


----------



## Bruno10

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

2 choses m'énervent au plus haut point concernant ce sujet :

1.  quand j'écris email, la plupart des correcteurs orthographiques me signalent une erreur, or pour moi email est l’abréviation de *e*lectronic *mail*, donc étant l'abréviation d'un mot anglais en aucun cas on devrait écrire émail...

2. si j'écris courriél, la plupart des correcteurs orthographiques me signalent une erreur, et, pour moi courriél est l'abréviation de *courri*er *él*ectronique, donc cette fois-ci il y a un accent...
[...]
Je serais tout à fait d'accord si l'abréviation était bien orthographiée en courriél, la richesse de la langue française [...] fait que nous ayons des accents, pourquoi les supprimer dans les abréviations [...]


----------



## jekoh

Parce que l'accent aigu sert, en principe, à indiquer un "É" fermé, alors que dans _courriel_ il est prononcé ouvert. De même, on écrit _modem_ et pas _modém_.

L'accent du radical est modifié tout naturellement dans les dérivés en fonction de la prononciation : Su*è*de, su*é*dois.


----------



## Stéphane89

À mon sens, _courriel _n'est pas une abréviation mais un mot-valise. S'il s'agissait d'une abréviation, il faudrait mettre un point derrière. Concernant les accents, leur usage en français est régi par des règles très précises (que j'avoue ne pas connaître par cœur). Ce n'est en tout cas pas parce qu'un "e" se prononce ouvert ou fermé qu'on doit obligatoirement mettre un accent dessus: on écrit bien _un appel_ et non _*un appèl_.

Quant à _e-mail_, je l'écris pour ma part avec un trait d'union car on le prononce à l'anglaise [imɛl], et non [əmɛl] ou [emɛl].


----------



## Nicomon

StefKE said:


> À mon sens, _courriel _n'est pas une abréviation mais un mot-valise.


   En effet.  Extrait de *cette page* du GDT 





> D'origine québécoise, le *mot-valise* _courriel_ (contraction des mots _COURRIer_ et _ÉLectronique_) présente l'avantage d'être court et peut concurrencer _e-mail_, emprunt intégral à l'anglais.


 
J'ajoute cet extrait de la même page pour Bruno10,  qui a réanimé ce vieux fil (c'est moi qui surligne en gras) :  





> Pour plusieurs raisons, dont la non-conformité au génie de la langue française (*le suffixe -iél n'existe pas en français*), la prononciation difficile, la concurrence inutile avec le terme _courriel_ (déjà très répandu) et notre choix d'une simplification orthographique, *nous ne recommandons pas la graphie accentuée courriél.*


 Et un lien vers un vieil article du journal Le Devoir (2003) : Grand Dictionnaire terminologique - Le «courriel» québécois reçoit l'imprimatur de la France d'où j'ai extrait ceci :


> On sait que les termes courts ont toujours plus de succès que les termes longs. Le mot "courriel" est court et ressemble à "courrier".»
> De plus, «la finale "iel" est une finale que l'on retrouve beaucoup en informatique, comme dans "logiciel".





StefKE said:


> Quant à _e-mail_, je l'écris pour ma part avec un trait d'union car on le prononce à l'anglaise [imɛl], et non [əmɛl] ou [emɛl].


 Encore d'accord.   Les correcteurs ne reconnaissent pas « email », ce qui à mon avis explique la proposition *é*mail.


----------



## Bruno10

[....]
Pourquoi ne pourrait on pas faire le mot valise email, alors qu'on autorise courriel, juste sous prétexte que "courriel ça ressemble à logiciel" ?
[....}


----------



## Nicomon

Bruno10 said:


> Pourquoi ne pourrait on pas faire le mot valise email alors qu'on autorise courriel [...]


Parce que _email _(avec ou sans trait d'union) est un mot anglais. Le mot français *mail*  n'a rien à voir avec courrier.
_Courriel_ ressemble à _courrier_ en plus du fait qu'on trouve souvent la finale "iel" en informatique (logiciel, tutoriel).

En général, on évite de traduire un mot anglais par le même mot anglais.  C'est du moins le cas au Québec.

Ton correcteur suggère _*é*mail_ -  un mot qu'il connaît - sans tenir compte du contexte. Les robots ne réfléchissent pas.
Évidemment que le mot _émail_ existe en français et n'a rien à voir avec _courriel_ /_ e-mail.  _

Extraits  du Petit Robert de la langue française sous _courriel_ - ce ne sont pas des Québécois qui l'ont écrit.


> Message échangé entre ordinateurs connectés à un réseau informatique; courrier électronique. ➙ *e-mail *(anglic.).
> _Envoyer un courriel. Recevoir du courriel.
> Recevoir des* e-mails.*_ ➙ courriel (recommandation officielle).


 Si vous préférez l'anglicisme - qui est courant au Québec aussi (guilty as charged ) - il faut au moins l'écrire avec un trait d'union. Quand je ne dis pas _courriel_, anglicisme pour anglicisme, je prononce : /im*e*l/.

En passant, _email_ est bel et bien un mot valise  (portmanteau)  en anglais.
50 Words You Probably Didn't Know Were Portmanteaus - Hongkiat


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, c'est juste une question d'habitude. Comme le mot anglais s'est rapidement propagé dans le monde entier, tout le monde a commencé à l'utiliser, surtout les jeunes, et les autres pour avoir l'air branché. Les linguistes ont proposé au Québec 'courriel' un peu tard (même s'ils ont réagi beaucoup plus vite que l'Académie française...), donc l'œil et l'oreille se sont habitués à 'e-mail'. Résultat, les termes francophones proposés sonnent pour nous bizarre, on les trouve déconcertants, voire ridicules, comme tous les mots auxquels on n'est pas habitués. J'ai pris l'habitude de dire et d'écrire 'courriel', donc ce mot ne me choque plus du tout, il a perdu son étrangeté.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute ce qui suit avant de m'éclipser définitivement de ce fil.

Extraits de cette page : *Faut-il dire « mail » ou « courriel » ?*
C'est moi qui colore. 


> Très courant, le mot « *e-mail* » (prononcé /imɛl/ ou /imel/) est l’abréviation anglo-américaine de « _electronic mail_ », soit « courrier électronique ». C’est un anglicisme déconseillé. La majuscule n’a pas de raison d’être, sauf en début de phrase (cas rare en français).  *Attention, omettre le trait d’union est une faute : en français « email » évoque davantage l’émail dentaire que le courrier électronique. *
> 
> En Europe, courriel est encore trop peu fréquent. Pour bien parler français et s’assurer d’être compris en francophonie [...]  il est recommandé de préciser les deux, par exemple : « Merci de répondre par courriel (e-mail) ».


Voir aussi dans le même article ce qui est écrit sous   *Mail : faux-ami.*
Le mot est à rapprocher de « malle » (vieilli) en français = poste / courrier.


----------



## zapspan

Entre les termes suivants (tous mentionnés dans ce fil) - *courrier électronique, e-mail, mail, messagerie électronique, mel/mél* - lesquels peut-on utiliser comme des noms dénombrables (J'ai reçu/lu/supprimé *un* courriel, *deux/mes* courriels, etc.), et lesquels peut-on utiliser comme des noms indénombrables (J'ai reçu/lu/supprimé *du*/*mon* courriel)?  J'ai vu ci-dessus, dans le poste #34, qu'on peut utiliser "courriel"des deux manières, mais je ne sais pas quant aux autres termes.


----------



## Locape

Je dirais personnellement _du/mon courrier électronique_, _un/des/mes e-mails/emails/mails _(le plus courant d'après moi), _(des emails) de ma messagerie électronique_, _un/des/mes mels/méls_.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Pour les gens qui rechercheront cette information sur le forum, je dirais qu'en France, à mon avis, l'emploi de "*mail*" est de très loin majoritaire. L'emploi de "email" est beaucoup plus rare et celui de "mel", "mèl", "mél" ou "courriel" extrêmement rare.


----------

